# sendmail or postfix?



## meggie (Sep 25, 2012)

What is the difference between sendmail and postfix? Which is better to use as mail server? I badly need help for our project regarding this matter. Thanks!


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 25, 2012)

Sendmail versus Postfix? Probably a unique question. Let's see: http://bit.ly/OnSYCL


----------



## fbsd1 (Sep 26, 2012)

postfix is 1000 times easier to configure. You can not go wrong using postfix.


----------



## kpa (Sep 26, 2012)

I wouldn't say 1000 times easier but it uses self describing names for configuration settings that makes the configuration files much more readable. Sendmail is from the era where everything had to condensed to shortest possible representation to save memory, hence the almost unreadable config files.


----------



## meggie (Sep 26, 2012)

Postfix it is. I'm gonna try it. Thanks for your help!


----------

